# New Finesse Jig trailer



## dampeoples (Apr 18, 2007)

Got this mold today, just the perfect size (2") for a finesse jig, not too much bulk, and plenty-o-action


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good! I bet its going to produce in heavy pressure situations.


----------

